

Lecture by Erik Meijer on functional programming - heckubadu
http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/C9-Lectures-Erik-Meijer-Functional-Programming-Fundamentals/Lecture-Series-Erik-Meijer-Functional-Programming-Fundamentals-Chapter-2

======
heckubadu
Part of a series of FP lectures using Haskell. I was impressed by Erik's love
for the subject. See 27:35 to see how Haskell boils down function composition
to its essence, compared to C#/Java.

